# Any GIRL Snowboarders out there ;)



## Luke Horan (Oct 4, 2015)

hey, im luke lookin for a girl snowboarder to chat too.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:laugh: 

You may have more luck elsewhere... the very few active _girls_ here are - uhm - rather women than girls.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You may have more luck elsewhere... the very few active _girls_ here are - uhm - rather women than girls.


fix'd for ya


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> fix'd for ya


Hahaha hahaha oh my god I falling over.

Haha I knew as soon as I seen "I fixed that for ya"
What was comin'.

Hahaha sorry neni, that was beautiful timing.
Nothin' wrong with cougars anyway. Hahaha.

Embrace the cougar neni.

Little brother, is that you?

Bwa ha ha ha


TT


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh to be young and stupid...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe he's trying to get on MTV's Catfish show.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Luke Horan said:


> hey, im luke lookin for a girl snowboarder to chat too.


Aren't you looking for Tinder or Fuckbook....Think your in the wrong place Justin


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Young dumb and full of cum. 

I think this kid is 15


----------



## Luke Horan (Oct 4, 2015)

Argo said:


> Young dumb and full of cum.
> 
> I think this kid is 15


I've stated im 15.. why question it?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Luke Horan said:


> I've stated im 15.. why question it?


 ….cuz "Trollie McTroll" trolls! Thas why! :shrug:



slyder said:


> Aren't you looking for Tinder or Fuckbook....Think your in the wrong place Justin


Of course he'd have to change his user name to Luke _Whorin'!_

:hairy:


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Try joining some snowboard groups on meetup or something.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Luke Horan said:


> I've stated im 15.. why question it?


It was a statement to others so they know that you aren't a perv old dude, just a horny teenage boy


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> It was a statement to others so they know that you aren't a perv old dude, just a horny teenage boy


Who is 6'5, and rides a $1500 board but only posts stock photos of it and his new bindings because kids that age would have no idea how to take photos with his phone and post to the internet. So ya...


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

slyder said:


> Aren't you looking for Tinder or Fuckbook....Think your in the wrong place *Justin Bieber*


123456
Fixed.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wait till December 8th when the Snowflake app drops, plenty of chances to find a female there.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

DC Snow :finger1:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

jtg said:


> DC Snow :finger1:


Yup, that's what i was thinking..


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

pffff whatever, you guys are losers... i get tons of poon from this site. 





that's tonnes of beaver, eh (for you Canadians up there with wheelbarrows full of worthless monopoly money, smoking bubble hash from 1998 out of a Graffix bong)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Just wait till December 8th when the Snowflake app drops, plenty of chances to find a female there.


…I was sure this was another of BA's satirical "shots" at the OP! Maybe even a thinly veiled reference to our old pal DCSnow! (You know,.. DC, Snow _Flake_!) :dunno: :laugh: But then I googled it and found these articles,…

Transworld

Onboard

I particularly _loved_ this excerpt from the Onboard article;

"_If there was anything that snowboarding needed, it was a dating app that only included pictures of you in full snowboard gear with your face covered. Shit, if you’re wearing a Ruroc helmet, someone will think you’re an extra in Star Wars. Who knows, maybe people dig that thing?"

A SELECTION OF TOPICS THAT COULD HAVE BEEN PUNS (I'm of the opinion that the author couldn't spell Double Entendre!!" :laugh: )

– Getting busy in the white stuff for some faceshots.
– When two regs/goofy riders share a T-Bar.
– Something about staying warm in the gondola.
– Embarking on some backcountry adventures. :facepalm1:
– Nosepressing someones box. :rofl3:
– Sliding the rocket rail.
– Giving the stick a fresh wax (actually, that sounds painful).
– Bonking the donkey dick.
– Riding without protection.
– Leg/foot cramp.

_


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

dont hate the player boys....


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> .... if you’re wearing a Ruroc helmet, someone will think you’re an extra in Star Wars. ...


they still don't have a Boba Fett version yet ???!!!???


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

geezus we need winter to hit fast. fail troll is fail...


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

how you guys don't realize hes trolling is beyond me


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> how you guys don't realize hes trolling is beyond me


:?: What makes you think we don't??? :eyetwitch2:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> how you guys don't realize hes trolling is beyond me


whats trolling ?


----------



## Wesley Tucker (Jun 16, 2016)

This is hilarious luke, such a player lol


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Come here, son. :hairy:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

We need a singles forum on here. That would be so fun.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Your not even single.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

To remind me just how alone I am down here at the bottom of the world???

Seriously, the only matches I've been getting on Tinder are skiers, that's just cruel and twisted :hairy:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> Your not even single.


She likes to watch. I think.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Phedder said:


> To remind me just how alone I am down here at the bottom of the world???
> 
> Seriously, the only matches I've been getting on Tinder are skiers, that's just cruel and twisted :hairy:















Deacon said:


> She likes to watch. I think.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

well this was a fun thread to read.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Argo said:


> Your not even single.


holy shit I snorted with this.

Maybe hubby likes to watch, they might have an open relationship.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> We need a singles forum on here. That would be so fun.



I can see it now


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

snowangel99 said:


> We need a singles forum on here. That would be so fun.


You mean for all the newly divorced guys to sit around talking about snowboarding and wonder why they were left?

:hairy::storm::storm:

Just goofing! Don't get all serious


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ahhhh fun times on the Internets 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Deacon said:


> She likes to watch. I think.


It's not cheating.......if you just watch...............maybe just gently touch yo'self..........still not cheating.............


----------



## Quinn9245 (Jan 3, 2016)

f00bar said:


> snowangel99 said:
> 
> 
> > We need a singles forum on here. That would be so fun.
> ...


Roasted more than a marshmallow in hell


----------



## Wesley Tucker (Jun 16, 2016)

This is funny to watch lol


----------



## Luke Horan (Oct 4, 2015)

*Some of you say I`m trolling, I am not.*


----------



## Luke Horan (Oct 4, 2015)

Wesley Tucker said:


> This is funny to watch lol


 If you say so.. haha.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Luke I will keep an eye out for you. Don't worry I will hook you up. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowangel99 said:


> Luke I will keep an eye out for you. Don't worry I will hook you up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


so u talk'n bout Kittens, Cougars or SaberTooth's...is there a wait'n list?


----------



## Wesley Tucker (Jun 16, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> Luke I will keep an eye out for you. Don't worry I will hook you up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


 Haha you do that, im pretty sure this guy is trolling it might be him but hes just looking for attention :nerd:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Wesley Tucker said:


> Haha you do that, im pretty sure this guy is trolling it might be him but hes just looking for attention :nerd:


Don't worry @wesleytucker I will hook you up too.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley Tucker (Jun 16, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> Don't worry @wesleytucker I will hook you up too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


 I really never asked that lol im not the player here


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I reckon Wesley and Luke could end up together with their gay ass looking selfie avatars. Can you ride at Brokeback mountain?

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

/thread closed pls


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> I reckon Wesley and Luke could end up together with their gay ass looking selfie avatars. Can you ride at Brokeback mountain?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


So what if they do, so what if they can? Would that upset you?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Where has this thread been all my life?!? 

Wesley, thanks for bringing this thread back from the dead!


----------



## Quinn9245 (Jan 3, 2016)

Deacon said:


> Snow Hound said:
> 
> 
> > I reckon Wesley and Luke could end up together with their gay ass looking selfie avatars. Can you ride at Brokeback mountain?
> ...


Thanks for saying it. I was going to but I pussed out.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Deacon said:


> So what if they do, so what if they can? Would that upset you?


Knowing that others are happy makes me happy. I'm pretty liberal.

Now that's a manly avatar Deacon you bear you.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinn9245 (Jan 3, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > So what if they do, so what if they can? Would that upset you?
> ...


I don't really know too many liberals who use "gay" as a derogatory term. But to each xyr own.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Not to start a political debate, but right wing thinkers can also be quite comfortable with all the forms of sexual preference in the world. They're called Libertarians... :grin:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Gay bashing is sooooo...........1950's.............I've noticed that some of the loudest.......are often questioning their own sexuality............


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I wasn't 'bashing' anyone though you see, saying someone looks gay is not necessarily derogatory. I was poking fun a couple of young guy's avatars, in the assumption that they might take offence and what you, Quinn and mojo, seem to be missing is that I was addressing people from a generation for whom 'gay' has almost ceased to mean homosexual.

Anyways it was a joke. I love gays.



Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinn9245 (Jan 3, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> I wasn't 'bashing' anyone though you see, saying someone looks gay is not necessarily derogatory. I was poking fun a couple of young guy's avatars, in the assumption that they might take offence and what you, Quinn and mojo, seem to be missing is that I was addressing people from a generation for whom 'gay' has almost ceased to mean homosexual.
> 
> Anyways it was a joke. I love gays.
> 
> ...


OK agree to disagree. I have no interest in continuing this.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Quick everyone! To their Safe Space!


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

snowangel99 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Yo, post up the pics of the dimes you're hookin them up with.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Yo, post up the pics of the dimes you're hookin them up with.


Dimes or Dames? 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Luke Horan said:


> hey, im luke lookin for a girl snowboarder to chat too.





Wesley Tucker said:


> I really never asked that lol im not the player here


Hey you two. I sent a pm of who you can chat up.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Dimes or Dames?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


"Dimes!" You know,.. 10's! :blink:

He wants to see pics of the _hotties_ you'll hook 'em up with! :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Not to start a political debate, but right wing thinkers can also be quite comfortable with all the forms of sexual preference in the world. They're called Libertarians... :grin:


You rang? :grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Dimes or Dames?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Even better- dames that are dimes


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Coming back to this thread way late,

and enjoying the humor in it

So now that I am newly single, I think I will have to beat out chomps as the creepy old man Talking to dames that are dimes (Most of the time just 2 nickels).

Sad part is that almost none of them snowboard...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

larrytbull said:


> Coming back to this thread way late,
> 
> and enjoying the humor in it
> 
> ...


You're gonna have to step up your game.......if you think you're going to out creep the chompers........I've seen that shit in person.......still gives me chills.......>


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> You're gonna have to step up your game.......if you think you're going to out creep the chompers........I've seen that shit in person.......still gives me chills.......>


I have a very competitive nature... May have to meet up with chompsy somewhere during the season and we can have a creep off ...oke:

Maybe set up something via a TraceSnow group to do it as a virtual creep off . hahahaha


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Someone call the PC police. People are getting offended and triggered. 

I don't think they're actually gay but their photos sure are. :wink:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I never got a PM! Education, learned what a dime is! Now I have another kick name for myself 

Had so much fun daning tonight at the club with my dime girlies!!!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quinn9245 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mystery2many said:


> Someone call the PC police. People are getting offended and triggered.
> 
> I don't think they're actually gay but their photos sure are.


I didn't know that an inanimate file could have a sexual orientation. 
Also you do realize that the pc police are the people who say "oh, maybe don't call someone a ******" not someone you call when people are "triggered."
So maybe don't be such an idiot next time eh.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Luke - This one enjoys the snow and would like to learn how to snowboard. She's looking for a young stud to teach her: someone with a gentle yet firm hand, someone to keep her warm on cold nights... you sound like the perfect match:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Quinn9245 said:


> I didn't know that an inanimate file could have a sexual orientation.
> Also you do realize that the pc police are the people who say "oh, maybe don't call someone a ******" not someone you call when people are "triggered."
> So maybe don't be such an idiot next time eh.



You didn't know that an inanimate file or "picture" could have sexual orientation? You're kidding right? 

Well considering being politically incorrect is often offensive to retards like you, which ends up triggering you to reply with incorrect nonsense. The PC police should be called to protect your intense butthurt, eh. Its funny how often idiots call other people idiots, eh.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Ok, I'm just gonna say this, and some of you will likely say it's a bunch of pussy pc bullshit, but you're only proving my point when you do. I'm not calling out anybody specific, because we've all done it, including myself. 

"PC" and "triggered" are words used by people with societal privileges to excuse language or behavior that is hostile to marginalized demographics. 

We should hope to evolve beyond that. Some of us are not ready to admit to that. Understanding privilege is not about feeling guilty about your past or your ancestor's past, it's about "what are you going to do now?" One of the things that I do, now that I understand my privilege (My race, orientation, religious affiliation, height, weight, gender all mean that I have never been the victim of institutionalized discrimination) is that I speak up when I hear or see things that spread that discrimination.

"you throw like a girl!" -- I have daughters and a wife, what message does that send?

"that's so gay!" -- change the word "gay" to any word that describes YOU, and then ask yourself -- if you had heard that as a pejorative your whole life, how you'd feel about that trait.

The point is that it is _not_ about your _intent_. It's about your *impact*.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Superbly said @Deacon. Much respect.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

@Deacon, good points, well made. While you may be correct, I personally think it will be a very sad day if/when we feel we are no longer able to make good natured jokes to/about others. I realise the funny/nasty line is a thin one but it's one I'm willing to tread. I'm also just as willing to be on the receiving end as I am to dish it out. It's pretty much my whole 'thing' and I'd be lost without banter/piss taking/a good ribbing or whatever you choose to call it. I may as well become Swiss. I doubt they'd have me.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> @Deacon, good points, well made. While you may be correct, I personally think it will be a very sad day if/when we feel we are no longer able to make good natured jokes to/about others. I realise the funny/nasty line is a thin one but it's one I'm willing to tread. I'm also just as willing to be on the receiving end as I am to dish it out. *It's pretty much my whole 'thing' and I'd be lost without banter/piss taking/a good ribbing or whatever you choose to call it. I may as well become Swiss. I doubt they'd have me.
> *
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk



I get that. Are you familiar with "code-switching"? I've spent plenty of time working around people who tell me "I have black friends and they laugh at my black jokes!"

Maybe they do. More likely, they know one black guy from work or their neighborhood who was taught by his peers and parents how to code switch... basically "go along to get along". This is usually done out of a sense of self-preservation, whether it means being "welcome" in the neighborhood, keeping their job, or not being arrested in a traffic stop. It's how people of color combat profiling. I'm not saying you shouldn't joke with your mates, I'm saying that people should think about somebody other than themselves before they tell that joke with questionable taste.
:smile:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been called hispanic or gay (neither) many times, and I don't care, because I'm an adult. I try to respect people, but it's pretty hard to never step on anyone's toes. It seems like some people _want_ to have their toes stepped on so they can complain about it. That annoys me. 

I think this whole Bieber wannabe's trying to pick up chicks online is pretty rich. On a snowboard site as well, haha.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I keep finding candidates for Luke but he isn't responding.

Here's another:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ctoma said:


> I keep finding candidates for Luke but he isn't responding.
> 
> Here's another:


I think he hooked up with the first one and hasn't been heard from since. It must be love, or something.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------

